# vServer: Dienstleistung über Kleingewerbe



## PhoenixDH (12. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane mir einen vServer anzuschaffen.
Ich habe ebenso ein Kleingewerbe angemeldet und plane 3-4 kleine Projekte für jemanden entgeltlich zu hosten.

Dazu die Frage:
Wie sieht es hier rechtlich aus wenn das ganze ohne Reseller läuft?
Ich bin dann ja Domaininhaber, aber die Projekte sind ja nur für Bekannte.
Und ich verkaufe eine gesammte Dienstleistung, also mit Domain-Reg, Hosting, ...

Bin ich da auf dem legalen und sicheren Wege?

Dank euch!


----------



## erik s. (16. April 2013)

Hi,

warum solltest du nicht auf dem legalen und sicheren Weg sein?

Bei der Domainregistrierung sind in der Regel mehrere Angaben zu Ansprechpartnern notwendig, unter anderem auch zum eigentlichen Eigentümer (Owner-C). Dort kannst du die Kontaktdaten deiner Kunden eintragen. Für die technischen Aspekte bist du verantwortlich, also solltest du dort (z.B. bei Tech-C, Admin-C) entsprechend deine Daten unterbringen.

Im Grunde bist du dann der Reseller für die Domains, da du ja sicherlich periodisch dein Geld für Hosting und Domains eintreiben wirst. Solange du ein Gewerbe angemeldet hast, Rechnungen ausstellst und deine Ein-/Ausgaben dem Finanzamt jährlich mitteilst, hast du keinerlei Anlass zur Sorge. 

Mit Kleingewerbe meinst du sicherlich ein Gewerbe mit Kleinunternehmerregelung nach §19 UStG: Achte darauf, dass du keine MWSt auf deinen Rechnungen ausstellen darfst.


Gruß,
Erik


----------



## PhoenixDH (17. April 2013)

Hi,

danke, dann passt das ja so.

Nur was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe:
Brauche dann, hier in meinem Fall bei STRATO, den richtigen Reseller Vertrag?
Denn ich kann auch in den normalen Domaineinstellungen ja Domains bestellen.

Danke!


----------



## erik s. (18. April 2013)

Diese Reseller-Verträge machen IMHO nur Sinn, wenn du wirklich viele eigene Kunden hast. Rabattstaffelung eben.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle Webspace und Domains von einander trennen, also die Domains bei einem Anbieter wie Schlundtech, UnitedDomains oder sonstwem buchen und deine Server-Resourcen (z.B. vServer) bei einem anderen. Damit hast du bei einem Wechsel des Serverproviders nicht auch noch die Domainumzüge an der Backe und kannst in der Regel mehr konfigurieren als in einem Hosting-Paket.


Gruß,
Erik


----------



## PhoenixDH (18. April 2013)

Dank dir!

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, lohnt das dann nicht und ich kann das ganz normal über meine Oberfläche für den Kunden beantragen, so hab ich es jetzt mal testweise gemacht. Das klappt ja alles einwandfrei.

Kunden sind < 5 ! Also nicht die Menge.

Mir stellt sich halt nur die Frage: Ist auch das rechtlich ok? Denke doch ja, denn die Domain läuft auf den Kunden und wird einfach nur bei mir gehostet.

Ich will hier halt nichts falsch machen.

-----------------------------------

Das mit den anderen Kunden kann ich mir mal überlegen! Kein schlechter Ansatz.
Aber wie gesagt, ich buche ja keine Webhosting Pakete, sondern nur Domain in meinen bestehenden Server Vertrag.


----------

